# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Доставка продуктов на дом

## Аркадий

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию которая занимается доставкой продуктов на дом.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Смотря в каком городе вы живете там и ищите на сайтах с объявлениями.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенную компанию где можно заказать качественные и свежие продукты с доставкой и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://www.rozmarinfood.by/ там и заказываю.

----------


## Sveta-T

Могу посоветовать проверенную доставку - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Сами там много раз заказывали и остались очень довольны. Чаще всего берем рыбу, мясо и морепродукты, качество у них отличное.

----------

